# God park issues



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

First of all a disclainer: I no longer take my dogs to dog parks. On too many occasions I have seen dogs left unsupervised by their owners attack other dogs. I have a fenced yard for my dogs to run in and a dog park, for exercising them, is not worth the risk to me. The first thing I have to ask is why are you taking Doc to a dog park? If it is for exercise, he doesn't seem to be getting much as he is hiding under a table. If it is for socialization he clearly does not enjoy it. While I do not think that Doc is agressive he does seem to be reactive towards other dogs. Snarling at another dog is a dogs way of announcing. "Hey dude, I really do NOT want to hang out with you. Back off". Since they have no other means of communication it is how they issue a warning. I cannot promise you that your dog won't go after the offending dog, but I do think he is telling the other dog to leave him alone. Instead of the dog park for exercise and socialization do you have friends with dogs that Doc tolerates who you can walk with? That way Doc is not put in a situation which causes him anxiety and fear but still gets him exercise and socialization. I would not put him in a situation, such as a dog park, which causes him to feel anxious and frightened. I would also consider contacting a professional trainer to work with Doc. It is likely that, having been attacked as a young puppy, he has some fear and anxiety issues that a trainer can help you address.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Please 'listen' to Doc - he is telling you that the dog park is not 'for him', he is overwhelmed, he is frightened, hiding is a clear indication of it, continuing to take him there is not in his best interests. He hasn't become aggressive yet, but he may if he feels the need to protect himself physically. He is warning the other dogs away, he is telling you does not feel comfortable with them in his 'space' - listen to him. He may do well with one or two dog friendly dogs once he gets to know them and trust them, in a quieter area, but he may also be a dog who does not enjoy the company of other dogs, and that is okay too.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He sounds positively miserable at the dog park. Is there a reason you want to take him, when he's clearly giving you signals that it's not a positive experience for him?


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

You both are right. There is no need for him to go to dog park for exercise, we walk over 4 miles per day. But, for some reason I thought he needed socializing with other dogs, he doesn't have any other dogs around to play with. Now I don't know why I thought he needed that. Possibly I watched too many dog shows and it got into my head. Stupid of me, really. He did once find a "lady friend" there and they had a great time, also a gentle golden who was happy with the two of them just walking around like some old couple. Thank you so much for replying.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rina said:


> You both are right. There is no need for him to go to dog park for exercise, we walk over 4 miles per day. But, for some reason I thought he needed socializing with other dogs, he doesn't have any other dogs around to play with. Now I don't know why I thought he needed that. Possibly I watched too many dog shows and it got into my head. Stupid of me, really. He did once find a "lady friend" there and they had a great time, also a gentle golden who was happy with the two of them just walking around like some old couple. Thank you so much for replying.


Maybe it would be possible for you to arrange play dates either at your house or the owner's house of the dogs he likes and enjoys being around. 

I have a friend that brings her girl up to visit and play with my boy occasionally, we don't get together as often as either of us would like due to our work schedules. I have watched her girl before when she's gone out of town, my boy loves her girl and they play and get along great with each other. 

I would much rather prefer to have my dog around another dog and it's owner that I know really well vs. taking them to a dog park where they may encounter aggressive dogs or be around dogs the owners aren't watching closely.


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Maybe it would be possible for you to arrange play dates either at your house or the owner's house of the dogs he likes and enjoys being around.
> 
> I have a friend that brings her girl up to visit and play with my boy occasionally, we don't get together as often as either of us would like due to our work schedules. I have watched her girl before when she's gone out of town, my boy loves her girl and they play and get along great with each other.
> 
> I would much rather prefer to have my dog around another dog and it's owner that I know really well vs. taking them to a dog park where they may encounter aggressive dogs or be around dogs the owners aren't watching closely.


You are absolutely right. I will try to set something up, a new neighbor just moved in and she has a dog, large one that seems very nice. Unfortunately, most people in my neighborhood have small dogs that are always barking, snarling, jumping and just over active. I mean, we are going on a nice walk and Doc is minding his own business or he will look at the other small dog with some interest and the dog is just jumping feet in the air, aggressive or overly excited, I don't know.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

My last golden was attacked a couple of times early in her life and was never interested in playing with other dogs after that. She would have been absolutely miserable at a dog park - I never took her to one. When we went for walks with other people and their dogs, she would interact with the humans and avoid playing with the dogs. She was never again reliable on leash with other dogs: if she felt threatened, she would growl and snap. So I just kept her away from them. She was nice with our other family dogs - endlessly patient with my daughter's toy poodle when he was a pup - and with visiting dogs, once she'd had time to get to know them. But she would never tolerate any kind of dominant behaviour from another dog and we didn't do play dates.

My suggestion: your dog doesn't need to socialize with other dogs. If she's happy with humans, let her socialize with them. It sounds like she's getting plenty of exercise. Above all, don't force the issue and absolutely don't take her to the dog park - this is likely to make things worse.

Good luck!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Socializing their own kind can be good for them, both mentally and physically, it allows them to practice their social skills, and can help them be better able to cope with the presence of other dogs on walks, there is no need to interact with them. In the right environment, with the 'right' (socially appropriate) dog, they can have a great time, and 'be a dog', some dogs can only cope with one or two dogs at a time and that is okay. 
Hopefully your neighbours dog will be a good match for Doc.


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

He is very happy with the humans, he is truly a human's best friend. He loves people. I am sorry to hear your golden was attacked as well. I think, apart from trying to find a way for another dog to socialize on occasion, I need to stop overthinking and trying to "fix" things that don't need fixing, it seems I am the one that needs fixing, at least in this situation. Thanks to all.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My two cents: I don't like dog parks for many reasons. My dogs get all the socializing they need with other dogs at my obedience classes and field training sessions. I have had this discussion with many people including my puppy buyers. And when I went to a dog park with one of the puppy people who insisted I go, there was a problem with certain dogs that were inappropriate with his one year old puppy.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not a fan of dog parks either. Chance never cared for a bunch of dogs running up at him. Better to have Doc socialize with dogs you know. Not all dogs need or want the "dog park" type of socializing. Chance likes to get together with dogs but after a little time together we generally go on a hike together or take the dogs swimming. Chance seems to like this type of socializing best.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

In defense of dog parks: not all are the same. Fenced-in squares are generally not that awesome. My dog isn't afraid of other dogs; he's just mostly uninterested.

But my dog loves going to dog parks where we can walk on trails and romp in muddy ponds. We do encounter other dogs on the trail, but most often, they just sniff politely and walk on. The trail parks are a little more out of the way, so they tend to attract the owners who have invested more training in their dogs. They are also unfenced, which weeds out untrained dogs.

I hope the play dates are working out well for you an your dog, OP. You are a kind owner, and I hope your dog can find a great friend to play biteyface with.


----------

